# Vodafone recharge failed



## mitraark (Mar 18, 2013)

I recharged Rs 38 on Vodafone with Paytm ( 500 SMS for 30 Days ) and I received a message that "Recharge Successful, 500 SMS valid till []" , (there was no date written, just '[]' ), and i am still being charged Re 1 per SMS.

This is not the first time i used Paytm, but the first time i am facing any problem. The problem is not with Paytm but with Vodafone, i called customer care but can't figure out how to reach the helpline over the automated messages.


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2013)

I guess, the agent will be at the 2nd level of the IVR menu. 
Select an option, and select another option from the 1st option. Should be like 'Press 9 to talk to our agent.

Else, you can visit the local Vodafone store to revert back/for other options.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 19, 2013)

This.


Gearbox said:


> I guess, the agent will be at the 2nd level of the IVR menu.
> Select an option, and select another option from the 1st option. Should be like 'Press 9 to talk to our agent.
> 
> Else, you can visit the local Vodafone store to revert back/for other options.



Or you can even post it on their twitter page, they will call you back ASAP. 
Ideally, I would go to the store because i prefer face-to-face interaction to sort out issues over other mediums.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 20, 2013)

I posted on their twitter page and they replied within 20 minutes, they said
@mitraark DM us your current and alternate contact numbers and we'll have someone get back to you with assistance.

What does DM mean  ? ( Ok, it means DIrect Message, but it seems i can't send a DM to VodafoneIN, it's redirecting me to a window that says

    You don't have any messages yet.

    Direct messages are 140 characters, private, and can be sent to any user who follows you on Twitter.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 20, 2013)

mitraark said:


> I posted on their twitter page and they replied within 20 minutes, they said
> @mitraark DM us your current and alternate contact numbers and we'll have someone get back to you with assistance.
> 
> What does DM mean  ? ( Ok, it means DIrect Message, but it seems i can't send a DM to VodafoneIN, it's redirecting me to a window that says
> ...


Working fine for me.
That error comes, when you don't specify a recipient.
Try this - Click on the Settings icon on the home page > Select Direct Messages > New message > Specify the recipient in the box (@VodafoneIN) > Enter the message > Click Send


----------



## mitraark (Mar 21, 2013)

SHHHIIIITTT !!!!

I went throught so much trouble, and made others waste their time, made a thread, contacted Vodafone, when there wasn't even a problem . I was too weary over the last few days that i didn't even read the balance message properly.what it said when I 
sent an SMS was something like "Balance deducted " 1 ... current balance  ...", it was talking about the SMS balance  **** i wasted so much of others' time over nothing.

But i am really impressed at Vodafone's promptness, they replied me within minutes of my Tweet, guided me through what to do, checked my account details and got back to me to notify that everything was normal .

@mitraark We checked our records and found that the last SMS usage done on your number was on March 18 and no charges were deducted. You may register with MyVodafone account from our website and check the deduction for last 15 days. Thanks.


I couldn't DM , i tried addressing @VodafoneIN,  we kept messaging through posts .


----------

